# If not McCarthy, who? Republicans scramble for speaker pick



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Republicans have no clue how to govern

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2015/10 ... tcmp=hpbt2



> If not McCarthy, who? Republicans scramble for speaker pick after drop-out
> 
> House Majority Leader Kevin McCarthy's stunning decision Thursday to withdraw from the race for speaker leaves Republicans scrambling to find that elusive candidate who can unite the divided conference and actually win a majority on the floor.
> 
> ...


----------

